# Holy huge hair matted hairballs!!



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

This HAS to be Ollie's adult coat coming in...I have always bragged about him being mat-free. He's 9 months old now. I just gave him a bath over the weekend, everything was fine. Completely combed out, etc. Brushed him a few days later, noticed a few tiny ones here and there. A few days later O...M..G HUMUNGOUS (sp?) mats all at the base of his hair, near his skin. I'm going to have to have him shaved down!! I've also been seeing hair here and there on the rug. Please tell me this will all be ok once I get straighted out...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

When they get matted it makes them scratch and the nails catch on the mats and tear hair out. I suspect that could be the case since you found him so matted. Once they start matting you need a good conditioner and brush brush brush thoroughly EVERY DAY.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis is like this also.. when his adult coat came in, he matted almost every day even tho he's kept in a puppy cut. I brush him now everyday and still find a bit of matting under his arms. the only way to combat it is to brush daily. I dont mind though, i like brushing him. good luck!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Best investment....Chris Christensen gold pin brush and butter comb. They work like magic. I also love the slicker brush for longer hair. I wouldn't use it on short hair because the pins are too tiny and might irritate the skin. I use the slicker only on that part of the hair from the base of my fingers (where I am holding that section of hair) to the ends. It also helps to use a leave in conditioner spray. I use Infusium which works pretty well.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwww.......poor Ollie! Sounds like he is getting his adult coat. During this time you will need to brush his daily so as to remove any loose puppy hairs and matts do not form. Are you sure you can't brush him out without shaving him down? If you spray on a good leave-in conditioner and then pretend he is one of your skin kids with a tender scalp. Hold the tangle between the matt and the skin so as not to hurt Ollie while you brush. It will take some patience on your part but I bet you could get him brushed out if you are deligent. Eventhough Malts are not considered a shedding breed they lose hairs daily just as we humans do. Therefore, it is important to brush the hair daily if the coat has any length to it at all. 

I agree with Brit.....the hair you are seeing on the floor is probably from him scratching his matts or possibly breakage if you have carpets. Hope this helps.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like Ollie is going to join the "short hair" club. Welcome. Abbey's hair gets matted if she walks across the room!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Awwwwww.......poor Ollie! Sounds like he is getting his adult coat. During this time you will need to brush his daily so as to remove any loose puppy hairs and matts do not form. Are you sure you can't brush him out without shaving him down? If you spray on a good leave-in conditioner and then pretend he is one of your skin kids with a tender scalp. Hold the tangle between the matt and the skin so as not to hurt Ollie while you brush. It will take some patience on your part but I bet you could get him brushed out if you are deligent. Eventhough Malts are not considered a shedding breed they lose hairs daily just as we humans do. Therefore, it is important to brush the hair daily if the coat has any length to it at all.
> 
> I agree with Brit.....the hair you are seeing on the floor is probably from him scratching his matts or possibly breakage if you have carpets. Hope this helps.[/B]


Thanks, everyone. Every night for about an hour I give him his bully stick so I took the opportunity to get to work on his coat. I did get a lot done. I found that if I actually pulled apart the mats with my fingers first to break them down some I'd eventually be able to comb them out. I think it's the adult coat coming in--I have noticed a difference in texture in his hair lately. It has become more silky. I also read somewhere that humidity could have something to do with it--have any of you found that to be true? We are starting to get some humidity here lately. Anyway, I'll keep working at it. I used to brush his coat DAILY but then realized I could get away with every 2 or 3 days--but not anymore I guess!! THanks for all the advice--I'll try a good leave in conditioner too...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep Perri never had a single matt until that age with the coat change. I would brush him several times a day and it'd still be bad, especially since I was growing his hair out. I bought a matt breaker, and it did take some hair out with it, but it helped. Also, I took him into the groomer just to get his matts out sometimes during that phase because I didn't want to deal with it. You'd be surprised how good they are at getting them out, so give it a try.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Pam, I also try and pull apart the matts.
Plus I saturate the matts with JJ baby no tangle spray...Brush/comb & cuss, it helps.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

At what age does their adult coat come in?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Pam, I also try and pull apart the matts.
> Plus I saturate the matts with JJ baby no tangle spray...Brush/comb & cuss, it helps.
> 
> 
> ...


Holly is going to the groomer tomorrow. I think her will have to cut or shave her...too many matts.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are going today - my bet is Dakota will be coming home bald








Her mats are totally out of control and unless Angela can work some kind of magic, I think I need to get busy sewing up some sweaters


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep - puppy coat change. It's heck!!!!!







With ALL coated breed -- not just Maltese.

Tilly who has a wonderful coat, became a matted mess OVERNIGHT. And it was about 2-3 weeks before it had completely changed and stopped mattng. And I diligently brushed her morning and night and still couldn't keep up with all the mats.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

So far Eddie has been knot free. He's adult coat should be coming through soon!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Have you tried Cowboy Magic gel? It works wonders! I use it on any matts my dogs might have or especially on the fosters who always have matts. I got mine at a local feed store.


----------



## purpleprincess68 (Jul 6, 2007)

> At what age does their adult coat come in?[/B]


I was wondering the same thing. Are they all different or is there an average age this starts?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It's probably more the adult coat coming in then the humidity.


----------

